# Favorite BBQ Sides?



## Diva Q (May 1, 2007)

Just out of curiosity what are some of your favorite BBQ sides???

I personally like coleslaw and beans a lot.


----------



## Unity (May 1, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> I personally like coleslaw and beans a lot.


+1

--John  8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 1, 2007)

slaw is a must.
I like hushpuppies a lot....wonder why pappy's are so good?
huspuppies are good for soppin up sauce.
I have no problem with beans.


----------



## Rich Decker (May 1, 2007)

Slaw, beans and potato salad are good but one thing I like is corn casserole.

Corn Casserole 
from Paula Dean's Paula's Home Cooking

1 (15 1/4-ounce) can whole kernel corn, drained 
1 (14 3/4-ounce) can cream-style corn 
1 (8-ounce) package corn muffin mix (recommended: Jiffy) 
1 cup sour cream 
1/2 cup (1 stick) butter, melted 
1 to 1 1/2 cups shredded Cheddar 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 
In a large bowl, stir together the 2 cans of corn, corn muffin mix, sour cream, and melted butter. 
Pour into a greased casserole dish. 
Bake for 45 minutes, or until golden brown. 
Remove from oven and top with Cheddar. 
Return to oven for 5 to 10 minutes, or until cheese is melted. 
Let stand for at least 5 minutes and then serve warm.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 1, 2007)

A good Tater salad as well as the aformentioned Slaw and Baked beans sit at the top of my list of favorite BBQ sides.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 1, 2007)

I loves eating tater salad, not so fond of making it.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (May 1, 2007)

Salsa.


----------



## wittdog (May 1, 2007)

ABTS


----------



## DaleP (May 1, 2007)

Everything you guys have said sounds good to me. If ABTs are a side,  then right this minute they would be my #1 side. 
A small serving of something sweet after eating Q suits me fine.


----------



## Diva Q (May 1, 2007)

Rich,

I will try that recipe this weekend. Sounds like a winner.


----------



## BMChevyGrl (May 1, 2007)

Potatoe Salad, bbq beans, and baked potatoes. I'm also fond of green beans and mac 'n' cheese. 

I like potatoe salad w/o mustard in it, with dill pickles and bacon.


----------



## john pen (May 1, 2007)

All of the above mentioned..Im serving a home made macaroni and cheese tonight with my brisket...(ala paula dean)

also smoked corn on the cob..(bacon wrapped) - technique posted in sides recipe section..ala Wittdog.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 1, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> All of the above mentioned..*Im serving a home made macaroni and cheese tonight with my brisket.*..(ala paula dean)
> 
> also smoked corn on the cob..(bacon wrapped)



that sounds good......I'm a bean guy, like the slaw too, fries aren't a bad option either with a nice shaved brisket sandwich


----------



## Puff1 (May 1, 2007)

Slaw, beans, and hushpuppies


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 1, 2007)

BEANS!!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 1, 2007)

In the south it's beans,slaw, and potato salad.  Hushpuppies are only served at a fish fry.  

I'm glad cappy invented serving hushpuppiess with bbq so now I can try that.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 1, 2007)

Beans, slaw, potato salad and macaroni salad. Oh yeah, corn bread.


----------



## CarolinaQue (May 1, 2007)

Let's see...there's:

Seafood Tater Salad
Beans
Slaw
Macaroni Salad
Corn Bread
Fried Okra
Mac and Cheese
Hush Puppies (depending on where in NC you're at)
Collard Greens w/ Ham Hocks

I'm sure that there are a few more that I can't think of at the moment.

Tim


----------



## Puff1 (May 1, 2007)

I now have a few more favorite sides!
How could I forget cornbread??


----------



## Unity (May 1, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> I now have a few more favorite sides!
> How could I forget cornbread??


Puff, you _did_ say hush puppies -- cornbread made in fat instead of an oven.    (Yeah, I like both hush puppies and cornbread too.) 

Cliff H, a fish fry might be the only time hush puppies appear where you live, but when we sampled the NCBS Historic Barbecue Trail in March, we sure got served a lot of hush puppies with BBQ, pretty near all the way across North Carolina. 

--John  8) 
(Speaking of hush puppies and fish reminds me of the nasty pups they used to serve at Red Lobster, back before I stopped going there.   )


----------



## john a (May 2, 2007)

*They say a picture is worth a thousand words*




































*I'm out of breath*


----------



## Diva Q (May 2, 2007)

lol awesome pics.

Thank you everyone. I have some new ideas now on sides and I appreciate all your posts.


----------



## knine (May 2, 2007)

what Cliff H said is right on for me too , being in the South myself . [smilie=hump.gif]


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 2, 2007)

All of the above + onion rings!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 2, 2007)

The more I think about this the more I think it would be easier to list the sides I don't like with my BBQ. Believe me, it would be a very short list.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2007)

dang right!

I'm watching the maters grow, can't wait.


----------



## Puff1 (May 2, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You answered the question for me


----------



## JWJR40 (May 2, 2007)

Beans and Mac & Cheese


----------



## WalterSC (May 2, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity what are some of your favorite BBQ sides???




Hands down nanna pudding , cracklins , hush puppies.


----------



## Diva Q (May 4, 2007)

what is a Nanna pudding ?


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 4, 2007)

BA-Nana pudding...


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2007)

It's the most common dessert served in Q joints
in the Carolinas.


----------



## Bobberqer (May 4, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> what is a Nanna pudding ?



it' sthe stuff that makes the belt around my waistline scream for mercy


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 5, 2007)

Beer is a meal unto itself.


----------

